# Topics > Smart home >  pHin, pool and hot tub care, ConnectedYard Inc., Campbell, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ConnectedYard Inc.

youtube.com/@phin8039

----------


## Airicist

Connected Yard pHin IoT Smart Pool Sensor

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> A part of Andy Rubin’s Playground Global incubator, Connected Yard presents their pHin  Smart Swimming Pool sensor and maintenance service "Uber for Pools", conceived and developed to simplify caring for swimming pools, pHin consists of a floating water sensor, a mobile app, unique chemical pods and access to an on-demand service network of qualified technicians. pHin simplifies pool maintenance with 24/7 water chemistry monitoring, mobile notifications and convenient chemical delivery. It is estimated that the U.S. market alone comprises more than 14 million residential pools and hot tubs. Connected Yard Phin won the Best IoT Technology Development award

----------

